
Anatomy of an Autonomous Vehicle Crash - SemiTom
https://semiengineering.com/anatomy-of-an-autonomous-vehicle-crash/
======
vanderburgt
Interesting how the OEMs and Tier 1/2 suppliers could cooperate in a pre-
system. Also curious as to what their cross cultural response to the 'trolley
problem' will be.

